# gentoo-sources-3.7.*: resume after suspend to ram fails

## Gentlenoob

Hi all,

first non-googleable problem after happily gentooing for years: On my old Samsung Q35 notebook, suspend to RAM / resume works with gentoo-sources-3.5.7 but fails for 3.7.9 and 3.7.10: The backlight switches on and there seems to be HD activity, but then I'm stuck with a blinking cursor in the upper left corner of the screen. The keyboard seems dead, including Alt-SysRq, thus forcing me to hard reboot. My system is x86/stable, up-to-date and works otherwise quite solid. And just in case I missed that: Is there anything to re-emerge after a kernel-upgrade, e.g. udev, openrc, hibernate-scripts et al.? Never had to do that, though, but things may change...

Since I don't know where to start, here's a random selection of possibly relevant stuff. Please ask for more if necessary. Many thanks in advance!

grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 10

title=3.5.7-3

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.5.7-gentoo-3 root=/dev/sda7 udev acpi_sleep=s3_bios

title=3.7.10-1

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.7.10-gentoo-1 root=/dev/sda7 udev acpi_sleep=s3_bios

title=3.7.9-1

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.7.9-gentoo-1 root=/dev/sda7 udev acpi_sleep=s3_bios

```

diff config-3.5.7 config-3.7.10, after make oldconfig with accepting all defaults

```

3c3

< # Linux/i386 3.5.7-gentoo Kernel Configuration

---

> # Linux/i386 3.7.10-gentoo Kernel Configuration

7d6

< # CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

16d14

< # CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE is not set

22d19

< # CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

73,74d69

< CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

< # CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

76d70

< # CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

107a102,110

> # CPU/Task time and stats accounting

> #

> CONFIG_TICK_CPU_ACCOUNTING=y

> # CONFIG_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

> CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

> # CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

> # CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

> 

> #

140a144

> CONFIG_HAVE_UID16=y

142a147

> CONFIG_SYSCTL_EXCEPTION_TRACE=y

190a196,197

> CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_REGS=y

> CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_USER_STACK_DUMP=y

194a202,204

> CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_IPC_PARSE_VERSION=y

> CONFIG_GENERIC_KERNEL_THREAD=y

> CONFIG_GENERIC_KERNEL_EXECVE=y

196a207,209

> CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING=y

> CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE=y

> CONFIG_MODULES_USE_ELF_REL=y

210a224

> # CONFIG_MODULE_SIG is not set

< # CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK is not set

< # CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK_BH is not set

< # CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK is not set

< # CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_BH is not set

< # CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQ is not set

< # CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

< # CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_BH is not set

241,246d247

< # CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

< # CONFIG_INLINE_READ_TRYLOCK is not set

< # CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK is not set

< # CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_BH is not set

< # CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQ is not set

< # CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

248d248

< # CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_BH is not set

250,255d249

< # CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

< # CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_TRYLOCK is not set

< # CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK is not set

< # CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_BH is not set

< # CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQ is not set

< # CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

257d250

< # CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_BH is not set

259d251

< # CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

324d315

< # CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER is not set

328d318

< # CONFIG_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

357,358d346

< # CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

< # CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

397a386

> CONFIG_X86_SMAP=y

454d442

< # CONFIG_ACPI_BGRT is not set

480a469

> CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_CPB=y

501a491

> # CONFIG_ARCH_NEEDS_CPU_IDLE_COUPLED is not set

516d505

< # CONFIG_PCI_CNB20LE_QUIRK is not set

577a567

> CONFIG_COREDUMP=y

585a576

> # CONFIG_PACKET_DIAG is not set

605a597

> # CONFIG_NET_IPVTI is not set

639a632

> # CONFIG_IPV6_GRE is not set

691d683

< CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

701a694

> # CONFIG_MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING is not set

728a722,726

> 

> #

> # Bus devices

> #

> # CONFIG_OMAP_OCP2SCP is not set

760d757

< # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

844d840

< CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

886a883

> # CONFIG_SATA_HIGHBANK is not set

990a988

> # CONFIG_VXLAN is not set

1258a1257

> CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

1262d1260

< CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

1274a1273

> # CONFIG_SERIAL_SCCNXP is not set

1371d1369

< # CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

1372a1371

> # CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

1411a1411

> # CONFIG_POWER_AVS is not set

1428a1429

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7410 is not set

1448a1450

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_HIH6130 is not set

1473a1476

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX197 is not set

1523a1527

> # CONFIG_CPU_THERMAL is not set

1551a1556,1557

> # CONFIG_MFD_88PM800 is not set

> # CONFIG_MFD_88PM805 is not set

1562a1569

> # CONFIG_MFD_SMSC is not set

1564a1572

> # CONFIG_MFD_DA9055 is not set

1565a1574,1575

> # CONFIG_MFD_LP8788 is not set

> # CONFIG_MFD_MAX77686 is not set

1566a1577

> # CONFIG_MFD_MAX8907 is not set

1570c1581,1582

< # CONFIG_MFD_S5M_CORE is not set

---

> # CONFIG_MFD_SEC_CORE is not set

> # CONFIG_MFD_ARIZONA_I2C is not set

1707d1718

< # CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

1711a1723,1724

> # CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LM3630 is not set

> # CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LM3639 is not set

1819c1832

< # CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

---

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

1855a1869

> # CONFIG_UHID is not set

1881a1896

> # CONFIG_HID_LENOVO_TPKBD is not set

1909a1925

> # CONFIG_HID_SENSOR_HUB is not set

1986,1987d2001

< # CONFIG_USB_UAS is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

2022a2037

> # CONFIG_USB_EZUSB_FX2 is not set

2026a2042

> # CONFIG_OMAP_USB2 is not set

2043a2060

> # CONFIG_LEDS_LM3642 is not set

2053a2071

> # CONFIG_LEDS_LM355x is not set

2054a2073

> # CONFIG_LEDS_BLINKM is not set

2060a2080

> # CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_ONESHOT is not set

2062a2083

> # CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_CPU is not set

2081d2101

< # CONFIG_VIRTIO_BALLOON is not set

2102a2123

> # CONFIG_STE_MODEM_RPROC is not set

2112a2134

> # CONFIG_PWM is not set

2215,2216c2237,2238

< CONFIG_NFS_V2=y

< CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

---

> CONFIG_NFS_V2=m

> CONFIG_NFS_V3=m

2218a2241

> # CONFIG_NFS_SWAP is not set

2233a2257

> # CONFIG_CIFS_SMB2 is not set

2305d2328

< # CONFIG_HARDLOCKUP_DETECTOR is not set

2307a2331

> CONFIG_HAVE_DEBUG_KMEMLEAK=y

2524a2549

> CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ATOMIC64_DEC_IF_POSITIVE=y

```

----------

## Quincy

Why and when did you introduce "udev" and "acpi_sleep=s3_bios" as boot parameters? Were they necessary to get something working or are they just "long traditon". If the latter one is the case, I would just try to leave them out for a first try. I've never seen them before ans hibernation/standby works also without in my case (surely on a very different system/configuration).

----------

## Gentlenoob

 *Quincy wrote:*   

> Why and when did you introduce "udev" and "acpi_sleep=s3_bios" as boot parameters? Were they necessary to get something working or are they just "long traditon". If the latter one is the case, I would just try to leave them out for a first try. I've never seen them before ans hibernation/standby works also without in my case (surely on a very different system/configuration).

 

I don't remember about "udev". It really may be obsolete nowadays. "acpi_sleep=s3_bios" is still needed. Without it, my screen stays totally black (no backlight) after resume. Anyway, I tried without those options, in all possible combinations, but no success.

----------

## Hu

What is the first kernel where this fails?  You skipped over the 3.6 line.  Does it work?  Did 3.7.0 work or is the entire 3.7 family broken?  Have you tried 3.8?

----------

## Gentlenoob

 *Hu wrote:*   

> What is the first kernel where this fails?  You skipped over the 3.6 line.  Does it work?  Did 3.7.0 work or is the entire 3.7 family broken?  Have you tried 3.8?

 

both the 3.6 and 3.8 series seem to be ~x86, thus normally not in my upgrade path. From the 3.7 series I only saw 3.7.9 and 3.7.10, which both fail. 3.7.0 seems to be completely out of the regular portage tree. I'll start trying out 3.6. and 3.8 asap and report back.

----------

## Gentlenoob

 *Gentlenoob wrote:*   

> ... I'll start trying out 3.6. and 3.8 asap and report back.

 

Short update: gentoo-sources-3.6.11-r1 seems to work. 3.8.1 fails with same symptoms as in my OP. What to do next? Vanilla-sources? Where do I get gentoo-sources-3.7.0 (if that ever existed)?

----------

## Hu

Old versions can be retrieved from the attic.  Since we are primarily interested in whether upstream works, you can use sys-kernel/vanilla-sources instead.

----------

## Gentlenoob

Ok, repeated kernel compiles and fsck'ing took some time. Here's the result:

* Working: gentoo-3.5.7, gentoo-3.6.11-r1, vanilla-3.6.11

* Not working: gentoo-3.7.9, gentoo-3.7.10, gentoo-3.8.1, vanilla-3.7.1, vanilla-3.7.9, vanilla-3.8.2

So it looks as if the problem started with the vanilla 3.7 series and is not gentoo-specific. Further random googling indicates that suspend/resume problems with 3.7 may have been seen by others, but not in large numbers, and I didn't notice a solution. What next?

----------

## sebB

Don't know if your problem is related to mine but I can't hibernate with kernel newer than 3.6.11

I have kernel panic.

I've open a bug

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=54331

----------

## Hu

 *Gentlenoob wrote:*   

> What next?

 Open a bug report with upstream.  Tell them what works and what fails.  Be prepared for them to ask for you to try out various 3.7-rcX kernels to find the specific commit that broke your system.

----------

## Gentlenoob

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Open a bug report with upstream...

 

ok, I'll try that. It'll need some time, since I'll need to familiarize myself with what's involved, e.g. using git and the kernel tree. Any links to speed up my learning curve greatly appreciated. Thanks again!

----------

## Panard

I'm having the same issue (macbook pro 7,1) - the laptop seems to resume but the screen (at least) stays off... (with the same conclusion on the affected kernel version).

Just curious, are you using the proprietary nvidia-drivers modules? If yes, maybe that's a clue...

----------

## Gentlenoob

 *Panard wrote:*   

> ...Just curious, are you using the proprietary nvidia-drivers modules? If yes, maybe that's a clue...

 

No, it's Intel integrated.

```

localhost ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)

05:05.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

05:09.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b4)

05:09.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 09)

05:09.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 18)

05:09.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller

05:09.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 09)

05:09.5 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 04)

```

----------

## sebB

 *Gentlenoob wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ok, I'll try that. It'll need some time, since I'll need to familiarize myself with what's involved, e.g. using git and the kernel tree. Any links to speed up my learning curve greatly appreciated. Thanks again!

 

For testing

http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/power/basic-pm-debugging.txt

And for bisect

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel_git-bisect

----------

## Gentlenoob

Ok, bug report submitted: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=54911

Thanks sebB for those links.

----------

## Gentlenoob

... some sort of result from the guys at kernel bugzilla: CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G=y (originally not set since I have 1G RAM only) seems to give me back a working resume. Does anybody know about possible side effects of that option? I'm yet reluctant to mark this one as solved...

----------

## ulixes

 *Gentlenoob wrote:*   

> ... some sort of result from the guys at kernel bugzilla: CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G=y (originally not set since I have 1G RAM only) seems to give me back a working resume. Does anybody know about possible side effects of that option? I'm yet reluctant to mark this one as solved...

 

I'm having the same issues with my system. Running and Asus G73jh. Any Ideas or the post is going to oblivion.

The thing apparently got fix after 3.9.7

I can Resume once more

Cheers

----------

